# [Umfrage] Cebit 2012 - Seid ihr dabei?



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin @ all ​ 
So wie jedes Jahr steht bald wieder die Cebit vor der Tür.​ 
Daher will ich doch mal wissen, wen von euch es wieder in den hohen Norden verschlägt.​ 
*Datum:*
06. bis 10. März 2012​ 
*Ort:*
Messegelände, 30521 Hannover​ 
*Öffnungszeiten:*
Täglich von 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr​ 
*Preise:*​ 

Tagesticket (Vorverkauf)
34,00 €​ 
Tagesticket (Tageskasse)
39,00 €​ 
Dauerticket (Vorverkauf)
79,00 €​ 
Dauerticket (Tageskasse)
89,00 €​ 
Tagesticket ermäßigt*
19,00 €​ 


*Das ermäßigte Ticket ist nur gültig am Samstag den 10.03.2012! 
Kein Eintritt für Kinder unter 8 Jahren.
Alle Preise inkl. gesetzlich gültiger MwSt.​ 

*Ermäßigte Tagestickets*
Das ermäßigte Tagesticket gilt für Schüler, Studenten, Auszubildende, den Freiwilligen Wehrdienst und den Bundesfreiwilligendienst. Es kann nur gegen Vorlage eines Lichtbildausweises an den Tageskassen gekauft werden. Das ermäßigte Ticket ist nur gültig am Samstag den 10.03.2012!​ 
Menschen mit Behinderungen erhalten gegen Vorlage des Behindertenausweises ein ermäßigtes Tagesticket an den Tageskassen. Eine eingetragene Begleitperson erhält freien Eintritt.​ 
*Eintritt für Kinder und Jugendliche*
Der Eintritt für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren ist nur in Begleitung aufsichtspflichtiger Erwachsener am Samstag den 10.03.2012 möglich.​ 
*Kombi-Ticket *(Ticket als Fahrausweis nutzen)
Alle Tickets sind am Tag des Messebesuchs als Fahrausweise in den Stadtbahnen, Bussen und Nahverkehrszügen (nur 2. Klasse) im Großraum-Verkehr Hannover (GVH) gültig, wenn der Besuchstag auf dem Ticket angekreuzt ist (Hannover Region, Orte im GVH unter www.gvh.de).​ 
*Website:*
Wichtigste Kongress-Messe der ITK-Branche - CeBIT​ 
Beste Grüße
Pain​


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

Nein, da es mir viel zu teuer ist und nicht einmal in meinem Land stattfindet


----------



## -NeXoN- (12. Januar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Nein, da es mir viel zu teuer ist und nicht einmal in meinem Land stattfindet


 
Wird ja eh wieder ohne Ende Freikarten geben, allein unsere EDV Abteilung (die aus mir und meinem Ausbilder besteht  ) hat letztes Jahr ungefähr 10 Stück zugeschickt bekommen^^ Das mit dem Land ist natürlich sone Sache 

Tante Edith meint:

Ja, also ich bin dabei. 1 Tag Bildungsurlaub aka nicht arbeiten müssen und freier Eintritt ... herrlich


----------



## S4rg333 (12. Januar 2012)

Na gut anhören tut sich das Ganze ja schon  Aber erstens komme ich von ganz unten in Deutschland und zweitens sind die Flüge + Hotels im Messezeitraum so derbe überteuert und wahrscheinlich sowieso schon ausgebucht. 

Also leider nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

[x] Nein, dieses Jahr sicherlich nicht


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2012)

Jap, Flug ist schon gebucht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2012)

[X] Vielleicht!
Kommt drauf an, ob die Aktion, die mich letztes Jahr hingebracht hat wieder stattfindet!
(Tagestour mit 4h Fahrzeit pro Strecke!)


----------



## KillerCroc (15. Januar 2012)

ich denke nicht 

[X] Nein


----------



## L.B. (15. Januar 2012)

[X] Ja. Das wichtigste Ereignis dieses Jahr.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Januar 2012)

Ja,
Ich denke zu 90% bin ich dabei.


----------



## e$cape (15. Januar 2012)

ich bin aufjeden fall dabei !


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2012)

100% dabei. Mittwoch, Freitag und evtl Samstag. Die orangene Karte liegt hier schon .


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2012)

(Y) Mit Auto von Köln fahren wird Lustig xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich komm vielleicht auch. Mal sehen, wen ich dort so "treffe".


----------



## xTc (16. Januar 2012)

The same procedure as every year? Yes, The same procedure as every year!

Muss mich nur noch um ein Hotel kümmern, was mittlerweile leicht schwierig werden dürfte.


----------



## Own3r (16. Januar 2012)

L.B. schrieb:


> [X] Ja. Das wichtigste Ereignis dieses Jahr.


 
Finde ich auch!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

> Muss mich nur noch um ein Hotel kümmern, was mittlerweile leicht schwierig werden dürfte.


Kommt mir arg bekannt vor. -.- Wenn ich wirklich komme, dann diesmal mit dem Flugzeug. 6h Zug fahren ist mir zu nervig.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, bin dabei.  
Vielleicht bin ich auch schon ab Montag da. Kann ja an jedem Tag nach der Schule hin.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Daher will ich doch mal wissen, wen von euch es wieder in den hohen Norden verschlägt.


 
Also, echt mal, Hannover ist nicht "hoher Norden", das ist Kiel bis Flensburg.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, echt mal, Hannover ist nicht "hoher Norden", das ist Kiel bis Flensburg.


 
Kommt drauf an, woher man kommt!


----------



## ile (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, komme auch in den "hohen Norden". Kiel wäre "höchster Norden"...


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, echt mal, Hannover ist nicht "hoher Norden", das ist Kiel bis Flensburg.



Klar ist das hoher Norden! Alles über der Weißwurstgrenze ist schon Südschweden.   

Mit Hotels sieht´s da oben aber echt mager aus. -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klar ist das hoher Norden! Alles über der Weißwurstgrenze ist schon Südschweden.



Wenn ich nach Hannover fahren will, muss ich ins Ausland, denn südlich von Hamburg beginnt der Dschungel. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mit Hotels sieht´s da oben aber echt mager aus. -.-


 
Hotels?  
Pfff...... wir Norddeutschen sind härter, wir pennen da wo Platz ist, auch wenn die Kuh gerade dort hin geschissen hat, grillen beim Eisregen und nutzen den Elektrozaun um abends Licht zu haben.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2012)

@Quanti: /sign 

@Pain und xTc: Ihr habt ne PN .


----------



## bingo88 (18. Januar 2012)

Nein, leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MiLuWa (20. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei! Ein Ticket hab ich auch schon, brauche aber noch mindestens eins. Ich werde mit Fahrrad anreisen. In 15 Minuten bin ich da


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei nur ist noch unklar wann.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Januar 2012)

ich komme auf jeden fall und bring den Knut mit 

versuchen zum team treffen da zu sein


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. Februar 2012)

HI, ich werd sicher auch dabei sein, nur der Tag ist noch unklar.

Das hängt wohl vom '' Showplan '' ab, ist was geplant von seitens PCGH-X?


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen - eigentlich müsste ich über die Uni eine Karte bekommen können, aber ich weiß noch nicht, wie es in einem Monat zeitlich aussieht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2012)

Ich war noch nie auf einer Cbit und werde es auch nie sein. Verfolge das in den Medien.


----------



## Yui-chan (12. Februar 2012)

Ich als "Fachbesucher", der das Ticket immer umsonst bekommt und nahe Hannover wohnt, komme natürlich. Die Cebit ist zwar irgendwie kacke, aber auch Tradition seit 2003 bei mir. Früher hatte sie ihren Charme noch durch den eSport, der stark durch GIGA forciert wurde. Irgendwann kamen immer beknacktere Jugendschutzgesetze, GIGA wurde abgesetzt, jetzt hat das alles keine Identität mehr. Die Spiele haben keinen LAN-Modus, Casualschwuchteln mit ihren Smartphones feiern ihre "Social Media" und richtige "Gamer" gibt es nicht, die gemütlichen Nerds sind zu hippen Facebookern mutiert. Anstatt Spielspaß, bieten die Spiele 3D, 4D und Konsolenportierungen, sowie Fortsetzungen von ******** (Ohne LAN, dafür mit Steam und Matchmaking).
Bin ich zu alt, oder ist es wirklich so schlimm geworden? Ist wohl die erste Cebit, auf der ich statt Energy-Drinks und Kaffee wohl auch noch Alkohol mitnehmen muss  Es riecht einfach nicht mehr nach Zukunft, die Zukunft ist da - sie ist steril und ungemütlich.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Februar 2012)

[X] Nein, ist mir zu weit weg


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Februar 2012)

Ja ich/wir sind dabei. Wir fahren mit der ganzen Schulklasse da hin!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. Februar 2012)

Yui-chan schrieb:


> Ich als "Fachbesucher", der das Ticket immer umsonst bekommt und nahe Hannover wohnt, komme natürlich. Die Cebit ist zwar irgendwie kacke, aber auch Tradition seit 2003 bei mir. Früher hatte sie ihren Charme noch durch den eSport, der stark durch GIGA forciert wurde. Irgendwann kamen immer beknacktere Jugendschutzgesetze, GIGA wurde abgesetzt, jetzt hat das alles keine Identität mehr. Die Spiele haben keinen LAN-Modus, Casualschwuchteln mit ihren Smartphones feiern ihre "Social Media" und richtige "Gamer" gibt es nicht, die gemütlichen Nerds sind zu hippen Facebookern mutiert. Anstatt Spielspaß, bieten die Spiele 3D, 4D und Konsolenportierungen, sowie Fortsetzungen von ******** (Ohne LAN, dafür mit Steam und Matchmaking).
> Bin ich zu alt, oder ist es wirklich so schlimm geworden? Ist wohl die erste Cebit, auf der ich statt Energy-Drinks und Kaffee wohl auch noch Alkohol mitnehmen muss  Es riecht einfach nicht mehr nach Zukunft, die Zukunft ist da - sie ist steril und ungemütlich.


 
/Sign.

Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## SiL0 (28. Februar 2012)

Bei mir passt es leider auch nicht vom Termin.


----------



## BikeRider (28. Februar 2012)

[x] Nö
Ist mir zu teuer


----------



## ersguterjunge (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin aufjeden Fall dabei. Aber leider nur Samstag (bin erst 16 und muss in der Woche in die Schule).


----------



## biohaufen (28. Februar 2012)

[x] Vielleicht,

glaube aber eher nicht


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, am Mittwoch!  Zum Glück wohne ich in der Nähe!


----------



## slayerms (1. März 2012)

jo anwesend mit 3 kumpels


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. März 2012)

Bin dabei. 
Wird es eigentlich wieder eine Show von PCGH geben?
Habe gerade gelesen, dass Asus dieses Jahr keinen Stand haben wird.


----------



## Jan565 (3. März 2012)

Bin dabei am Samstag


----------



## ile (3. März 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.
> Wird es eigentlich wieder eine Show von PCGH geben?
> Habe gerade gelesen, dass Asus dieses Jahr keinen Stand haben wird.



Finds auch echt sehr schwach von Asus...


----------



## Leandros (4. März 2012)

Jo. Ich werde da sein. Wahrscheinlich den ganzen Mittwoch, möglicherweise aber auch schon Dienstag, und wahrscheinlich Samstag mit Freunden die in der Woche Arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. März 2012)

Hat sich schon wer Gedanken über Zeit und Ort zum Treffen (oder machen wir gar keins?) gemacht?
Wie wärs bei Asrock? Die machen dieses Jahr anscheindend ein paar Shows, die sonst im Asus-Repertoire sind!
Wie wärs Samstag, 13Uhr?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2012)

Jap, 

2x (Freitag, von der Arbeit freigestellt --> kein Urlaubstag  und Samstag nochmal mit paar Freunden gemeinsam).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. März 2012)

In welcher Halle wird denn ASR sein?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. März 2012)

Laut PCGH-News Halle 17 Stand C32
Cebit 2012: Asrock mit Overclocking- und Gamingshows vertreten - asus, cebit, hwbot, asrock


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2012)

[x] Ja


----------



## SoF (8. März 2012)

*Cebit 2012 - ich war dabei!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daxelinho (8. März 2012)

Ja, bin dabei, alles schon gebucht, incl. Niedersachsenticket von der Bahn.. mal schauen, wie das so wird


----------



## -angeldust- (9. März 2012)

Niedersachsenticket??? D.H.???? Busse und Bahnen streiken doch akutell in Hannover???


----------



## Daxelinho (9. März 2012)

-angeldust- schrieb:
			
		

> Niedersachsenticket??? D.H.???? Busse und Bahnen streiken doch akutell in Hannover???



Ja, mein Vater wollte das unbedingt  Ich meinte ja:"Streiken die nicht?!" Und er dann:"Samstag nicht mehr.."
Ich bin ja mal gespannt 

BTW: Was heißt "D.H."? Daumen Hoch?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## -angeldust- (9. März 2012)

Daumen hoch oder das heißt  Na da is Dein Vater aber optimistisch! D.h. (Daumen hoch)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2012)

[X] Ja (Freitag)

Cebit 2013 - Seid ihr dabei?

[X] Nein


----------



## Daxelinho (10. März 2012)

Hat alles geklappt..  War nur voll 
Es war eine coole Erfahrung, mehr aber auch nicht.. Ca. 85 % der Stände haben mit nicht interessiert.. Und ich war noch nicht einmal in Halle 2-8 .. Dennoch ziemlich interessant  Man sollte wohl auf jeden Fall einmal da gewesen sein..


----------



## poiu (10. März 2012)

@SoF

misst mich hast du auch Erwischt XD 

übrigens vorne in Blauen Hemd + Bier  Volker und links Frank  beide Computerbase, rechts neben Marc ist Andreas Stegmüller  von HWluxx


----------



## SoF (20. März 2012)

mist, da ist man schonmal so dicht beieinander 
nächstemal erkenne ich euch  

sorry für die späte rückmeldung, bin aktuell im "ivy-fieber" -.-


----------



## agentsmith1612 (21. März 2012)

ich war nicht da, 
einmal war ich da aber ist mir viel zu voll ist ja fast schon so oder noch schlimmer wie auf der IAA.
Ich will mich doch auch informieren und gucken aber bei so Massen ist das einfach nicht schön.


----------



## Yui-chan (1. April 2012)

2012. War genauso bescheiden wie erwartet. 2013 bin ich trotzdem wieder da. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch wieder echte Computerspiele und monströse Zockerhardware. Haha, als ob.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

Moin! 

Die Cebit ist vorbei, und damit geht der Thread hier in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand.  

Herzlichen Dank an alle fürs mitmachen!   

Bis zum nächsten Jahr! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

